# ECO-888 adhesive



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I couldn't help laughing today when I was introduced to zero VOC wallpaper adhesive.
Never heard of it but the S/W I was at was out of 880.
I'm driving to Horseshoe Bay in the morning and didn't want to drive to find a store with 880 in stock.
It's more than $10.00 more but hey, now I'll be able to advertise myself as green.












*ECO-888*

*Clear Wallpaper Adhesive*

ECO-888 Premium Clear Strippable Wallcovering Adhesive features the exclusive Mildew Guard™ enhanced mildewcide system. It inhibits the growth of mold and mildew. For warranty and best results, use with ECO-988 primer.

*Complies with: CA 01350 - #110128-02*

Recommended for use with microvented wallcoverings.


*Recommended Uses*




Ideal for use in high humidity areas where mold/mildew is most common and permeability is required.
*Key Features*



Permeable Rating: 33
Based upon the #1 clear adhesive on the market
Features Mildew Guard™ enhanced mildewcide system which prevents the growth of mold and mildew on adhesive film.
Zero VOC
No Formaldehyde
Strippable
Approx. 330 square feet per gallon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No thanks. I'll stick with what I know already works. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> No thanks. I'll stick with what I know already works.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using PaintTalk.com mobile app


 Good instincts.
I opened it up yesterday and the smell gave me a headache and nausea. I guess it was the fungicide smell. I thought it would be a good idea since this place was on a lake.
I had no choice but to use it since I was way out of town.
I don't know if it was my imagination or what, but it seemed I could smell it the next day. Maybe it was a combination with the vinyl, I don't know.
I'm going to find stooges to smell it for me tomorrow and tell me what they think. 

I won't buy it again. :no:


:cowboy:


----------

